# And yet another one...Only 3 Bettas left :(



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I lost my Favorite Female CT Betta today, Starley  Still don't know what is killing all of my Bettas but I talked to my cat's vet and he called a Vet that he knows far away from where I live to get info for me. The other vet knows more about fish and their diseases. He said to try a parasite med now, seeing I had no success with the Fungal or Bacteria meds. Even he is not sure what could be going on. We will just have to wait and see some more. 

I just can't belive my Sorority of 12 Bettas is now only down to only 3 Bettas.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry for all your losses 

Have you tried removing them from the main tank yet I. Their own individual QTs with new water?

You have lots of people in the disease forum still trying to help you..


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh no!! I've gone through the same thing recently.
I had a different girl dying about every other day for a while. But in the past 2 weeks (maybe less) I've only lost 3 more. I know how it feels, and it SUCKS!

Hopefully you figure it out and you can atleast save your last 3. So sorry for your losses!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

If your old tank has no fish in there right now, the best thing to do would be clean out as much as you can, doing a close to a 100 % change. I had a similar porblem although it only a attacked 1 fish every other week or so. It would kill the girls within a day sometimes less. I did a 100% change and so far the deaths slowed down and for 2 months there have been no deaths...

Sorry for all your losses and I hope that the mysterious disease dies off.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I am sorry. You girl was truley beautiful. I suggest you get them into QT if possible.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you use a 10G? Is there plenty of hiding spots?


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Do you use a 10G? Is there plenty of hiding spots?


 I keep my Soroity Females in a 30 Gallon aquarium and there are lots of good hiding spots in there with plants and caves and hollow logs.


----------

